# Need some pkg_add command



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

What's the command to install the following:
1)gcc for C++
2)jre for java
3)lxde
4)lame
5)codecs for multimedia player
6)alsamixer

Note:I don't want to install from source.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> What's the command to install the following:
> 1)gcc for C++
> 2)jre for java
> 3)lxde
> ...


1) Available by default (cc and CC)
2) http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml
5) install decent player, and forget about codes. (this is not Windows)
6) What? Do you think this is some kind of Linux? Use native tool: mixer(8)


----------



## lme@ (Nov 27, 2010)

cola: Please read the handbook and the FAQ first.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 27, 2010)

And read your PM. No need to keep asking things that are already covered by documentation and countless other topics on these forums. Read and Search.


----------

